# Sensitive Ear



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

So, I touched the little Oso boy's ear today and he yelp. My husband mentioned to me last week that his ears were a little sensitive. Actually, I didn't touch his ear, but kind of pulled it lightly like through my fingers as a form of petting. 

The yelp was loud and concerned me. 

1) Does your V have sensitive ears?

2) Should I be concerned that the dog walker has pulled on them as punishment. Seems EXTREMELY unlikely.

3) We are going to the vet in a couple days for a different reason and I'll have the vet check them out for an ear infection. If it's really bad, we'll move up our appointment. No smell though. 

**Oh and I did it again right now and he didn't yelp at all, but looked like he wanted me to stop touching them after I did a few times. I often "smush"/massage his ears and I just did it now for a few seconds on each and he didn't look bothered or uncomfortable at all. 

Also, he does play with other dogs, so he could have gotten an injury from one of them (if its injured at all!)


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Never hurts anyone to go to the Vet - with PIKE I can stick a finger in one ear and it comes out the other - always just like me there is not much between them! LOL


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh, poor, little Oso! Vet check is always a good idea. Willie loves a good ear massage. and leans right into it. I do clean his ears with an ear cleanse solution I get from the Vet, but I probably don't do it often enough. 

It would be dreadful if your dog walker was involved. Don't even like to think about that. Well, whatever the cause, Oso is yelping for SOME reason. The hard part is figuring out why!


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Yes. I love giving ear massages. Made me sad. We are scheduled to go to the vet anyways. Poor little guy.


----------



## Moose (Oct 2, 2010)

ear infection. Get him some surolan , clean out his ears with a kleenex and your finger [the kleenex will come out brown- GROSS!] and drop in the surolan a few times a day. we have the cleanser solution from the vet as well, i just can't think of what it's called right now. but kleenex wipe out works well for Moose when his ears are super gunky. And smell doesn't always go with ear infections, so just look for dark brown gunk in there. 

Moose gets ear infections when his allergies are acting up- and his ears are so so so sensitive, can't even handle himself touching them.


----------

